# Steam Family Sharing Frage



## Teutonnen (31. Dezember 2014)

Servus miteinander

Meine Schwester hat jetzt ihren eigenen PC inklusive Steam-Account. 
Einige Spiele, welche sie interessieren würden, habe ich bereits in meiner Bibliothek (namentlich Far Cry, GTA, Fallout usw) - wenn ich auf ihrem PC jetzt Family Sharing einrichte, kann ich immer noch CSGO spielen, während sie über meine Bibliothek Far Cry 3 spielt, richtig?



Gruss
Teutonnen


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (1. Januar 2015)

Ja, sie kann nur die Spiele aus deiner Bibliothek nicht spieen wenn du sie Spielst


----------



## norse (1. Januar 2015)

Nein. Egal welches Spiel du startest aus Steam, kommt bei ihr eine Meldung das sie nur noch 5min Zeit hat und dann nicht mehr spielen kann.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (1. Januar 2015)

Echt? Dann sorry für die Fehlinfo. Okay hab nochmal onkel google gefragt



> Der Zugriff auf die Steam-Bibliothek ist exklusiv. Das bedeutet: Spielt  einer Eurer Freunde oder eines Eurer Familienmitglieder ein Spiel aus  Eurer Bibliothek, dann könnt Ihr währenddessen kein anderes Spiel  daddeln.



Quelle: So funktioniert das Steam Family Sharing - Steamgamer

Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Januar 2015)

Jap das stimmt, egal welches Spiel du startest, bei ihr wird das spiel über family sharing gestoppt.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Januar 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Nein. Egal welches Spiel du startest aus Steam, kommt bei ihr eine Meldung das sie nur noch 5min Zeit hat und dann nicht mehr spielen kann.



Okay danke... Schade.  Naja, gibt's eben die Spiele für nen Zehner.


----------



## norse (1. Januar 2015)

Wir haben das mit dem Offline Modus gelöst - wenn ich bei Steam was nicht im Multiplayer spiele starte ich steam im offnline modus und schon können wir zusamm zockn


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Januar 2015)

Hmmm... Dann könnte ich ihr einfach den Offline-Modus als Startbedingung reinstellen und es würde gehen?


----------



## norse (1. Januar 2015)

Bei ihr weiß ich nicht... ihc machs bei mir und dann kann sie ja meine Spiele spielen. einfach mal testen, kann sein das das funzt


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Januar 2015)

Joa nur was soll ich offline CS spielen?


----------

